# opinions on this site editing so called "graphic &quot



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

*should they edit out" graphic" photos*​
yes3172.09%no1227.91%


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

what do you all think about how this site edits photos they deem too "graphic"...ex. exit/entance holes, bloody animals, tounge hanging out???????


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i dont think they should...its a hunting site for crying out loud. thats like editing out your face in a family picture...its kind of expected...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My thoughts are the site makes its decisions based on what companies that pay to advertise on the site want. As members we just make posts and keep the site active, it is the advertisers that pay the bills. Both are needed, without the site being active, then there would be no advertisers. So if we want to post pictures of our harvests it is worth our time to take a few extra minutes to wash off a little blood or move the tongue back in the mouth.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

instead of trying to tell someone how to run their business, maybe you should start up your own site.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Magnum 44270

I'm an avid hunter, and hunt every season I can get a license for. If you ever want to publish a picture in Outdoor Life, Peterson Hunting, or any of the outdoor magazines it will only be accepted if the animal has no blood, and no tongue hanging out. With a vast majority of the American public being non-hunters it is in our best interest not to turn them against us. This is simple common sense. When your outnumbered ten to one it is foolish to play bully and say I will show any picture I want. That attitude will get hunting banned, and in short order. 
I spent 36 years working for wildlife. I always thought of myself as working for the American taxpayer, but for hunters first and foremost because through the 11% excise tax they are putting their money where there mouth is. As a moderator of this site I will do what I can to promote, and preserve hunting. I am one of the super moderators that agreed with everyone else to remove pictures that were counterproductive to the goals of all hunters. 
It's unlikely that your thread will convince anyone to change their mind. Certainly not me. With your attitude I will pay particular attention to your posts.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Shu said:


> instead of trying to tell someone how to run their business, maybe you should start up your own site.
> 
> Good luck with that.


That would be my take as well. I would say Chris is pretty easy going as to what is posted here. He normally does not say anything unless something is truely bad or people are bashing and a post becomes none productive.

Do you think your pictures are better if you have a bunch of blood and guts hanging out of your kill? I think most people that hunt enjoy the beauty of the alive animal and probably don't get off on the gut pile. Other wise you would see more mounts of animals in their blown apart stage opposed to back to their natural beautiful state. We all know blood and guts are part of the game but honestly I don't think it needs to be posted all over the internet. Kind of takes away from the quality of the picture. Its like we know women go through a menstral cycle but I really don't need to see the dirty tampons or maxipads in the trash can. The box in the bathroom is good enough.

And I am not one of those touchy feeley guys but I do have respect for other peoples feelings.

BTW why blast the heart out? One of the best parts of a deer to eat!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Leo/Porkchop,

Exactly right!


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

maybe thats why my favorites are team fitzgerald and ted nugnet outdoors. they are not afraid to show the kill even if it ****** some people off. and they are loved because of it.

pictures are not better with blood and guts or the tounge hanging out, but they are worse if you have to go out of your way to make sure they dont get in the picture.
and that blood is part of the natural beauty. it is part of what connects us to that animal. its part of the spiritual thrill of hunting ..you did all that work, you scouted, you hung that stand, . you placed those crosshairs and pulled the trigger that sent that bullette on its course to meet that animal. which in turn tore through its hide, then muscle, then vitals... that blood that gave that animal life.., that blood was spilled and that animals life was taken by you.....it shouldnt be washed away shouldnt be hidden...IT should be CELEBRATED

and i do agree, heart is delicious , only topped by backstraps and inside loin. so why shoot it out..simple...because a double lung heart shot is the quickest , most humane. life ending shot!.....ill eat what is left!

i dont need to convince anyone to change their minds, im just speaking what i feel......


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> but [the photos] are worse if you have to go out of your way to make sure they dont get in the picture.


I don't see what taking a minute or so to tuck in a tongue, or move away from the gutpile or blood-covered grass does to make a photo worse!?!

For a few, I suppose these little signs of respect and efforts to preserve the memory are "going out of the way" for many, they are just normal parts of the hunt.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Magnum.....dude you are out there....i'll pray for you. Just have a little respect for the animals life that you have taken...that all.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

if you make a clean shot, some blood is to be expected, yea if you pump 3 slugs in to a deer it might get gory, but point is, this is a hunting site, it is gonna be there! if you dont hunt or dont wanna see that...dont look!

thats like saying u can only post pictures of fish that havent been hooked... we dont want people thinking we hurt the fish do we?


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

you bet im out there, ............id rather be hated for who i am than loved for who im not

i bet you guys think uncle ted is crazy too?....

and just to let you all know i thank god every morning for every sunrise, i take a moment after every kill to say thank you for being allowed and able to harvest the animal...... i respect each and everypart of the hunt..even the blood , and guts.. it all is part orf the animals spirit..i take it all in

if you knew me , you would be questioning your own respect!

why are pictures worse , because nothing good can come out of a cover up!.... speak the truth people


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

i know its your site, i know its your rules.

im sure they have heard it before, but not form me...now they have....
your welcome..

nice to meet you all


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

magnum44270 said:


> i know its your site, i know its your rules.
> 
> im sure they have heard it before, but not form me...now they have....
> your welcome..
> ...


 :huh:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

2:1 vote ratio so far. Not lookin' good for magnum.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Just read one of R Y A N 's edit post. They are very informative about that. I think there is one in the head shooting squirell topic in squirell/rabbit forum.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

coyote_buster said:


> Just read one of R Y A N 's edit post. They are very informative about that. I think there is one in the head shooting squirell topic in squirell/rabbit forum.


Here was my quote from the squirrel/rabbit forum:



R y a n said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I wanted to let everyone know I removed Scotty's pictures from this thread. This was done after consulting with some of the other moderators to ensure we have a fair consistent policy on what is "allowable" to be displayed.
> 
> ...


Magnum I'm not entirely sure what your agenda is. Looking at your posting history, you've only recently joined our Forum here. Since joining you've basically only complained about how we moderate pictures that contain blood/gore.

I know nothing about you personally, and can only surmise what you must be like in person based on the style, topic and quality of your posts. You are basically implying that we should allow anything to be displayed on this website? The question is who should we cater this site to? Do we form rules and policies around those who have a long term personal and commercial vested interest in seeing the quality bar remain high, or rather those who would come on here and immediately stir the pot demanding we allow anything to go.

I think my quote above is a very wise and prudent move. Is it truly that much extra trouble to take a picture in such a fashion to minimize certain negative aspects of hunting that turn off the general non hunting public? Why glorify the blood and guts? What part of hunting does that promote? What does it tell the public about you if you display those types of pictures? _Think about the image you portray of *ALL* of us when you decide to post up those kinds of pics._

I think a better question to ask might be:

Do the rest of the members of this site want _you_ representing them as a hunter with _your_ type of mentality....

Looks like the poll speaks to the majority's opinion...

Ryan


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well said ryan

magnum yes we all know that there is blood involved in hunting but we dont need to feed the antis more fuel by showing them pictures of the gut pile and blood all over the hide tongue hanging out YES its part of hunting but we dont need to promote that part of it besides doesnt the animal look better in a picture without blood all over and the tongue sticking out? like others have said chris lets alot of stuff go by here that would not go by on other forums (no offense chris). i use alot of different forums and i no that all these pictures with the blood and stuff would not go over well some of the sites even give people a 7 day ban for posting a picture that contains alot of gore and if it happens more then once the poster is gone chris could be alot stricter then he is is the point im trying to get accrossed here


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

You've done it again RYAN. Very good job at handling these things profesionally.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Posted: Thu Jul 19, 2007 10:18 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



clampdaddy said:


> If a moderator has any objections and wants the pic taken off I have no problem with that, but that is for them to decide.





R y a n said:


> Hi CD
> 
> I polled the rest of the mods for opinions on this thread and the questionable pic.
> 
> ...


Here's another. :thumb:


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

no agenda really, i just wanted to see some hunitng pictures, and they all seem to be deleted.... i did get to see a live squirell on a picnic table, a nice nodak buck. and multiple live bird shots through a spotting scope, and a couple waterfoewl hunitng pic.......but from my searching there are far more deleted pictures than active.. and alot of them are from users with a long history here. who know the pictures rules.. but they still got deleted.......jsut seems like they are worrying more about what the antis think , than sharing with the hunters.....

i joined last year octoberish

ive also posted on 10 other topics besides this one.

so no i havent basically only comlained .


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think you should stop whining and contribute something constructive. Or, just enjoy the site.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

its kind of liek a PG-13 movie... it has to be good for everyone, but nothing wrong with pushing a few things.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Here are a few examples of hunting pics that'll stay posted.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea those are nice, i think some blood is ok... just not over doing it.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

i have contributed constructively, about 75 % of my post are... and i enjoy the site except a few things......

thanks to eveyone for showing their passion...


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

magnum44270 said:


> no agenda really, i just wanted to see some hunitng pictures, and they all seem to be deleted.... i did get to see a live squirell on a picnic table, a nice nodak buck. and multiple live bird shots through a spotting scope, and a couple waterfoewl hunitng pic.......but from my searching there are far more deleted pictures than active.. and alot of them are from users with a long history here. who know the pictures rules.. but they still got deleted.......jsut seems like they are worrying more about what the antis think , than sharing with the hunters.....
> 
> i joined last year octoberish
> 
> ...


Magnum: You REALLY need to check this link out and everything will make total sense to you.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... highlight=
(Long story short: The site took an over-haul a couple months ago disabling the pics on the "already/pre-existing" threads because there was a lot of people having trouble posting pics the old way.)

You can simply click on "photo albums" at the top of the page if you want to see hunting pics. :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for pointing that out Bandman. Making a dramatic change to the forum isn't an easy decision to make. The "old" way of posting pics was very tedious and time consuming (having to post to the photo album, than know the code to post it up in the forum). One of the major reasons I removed the "old" way is that the modification I made to allow the old way had a major security vulnerability and some sites got hacked b/c of it. I think people really enjoy the new way of posting pics directly in the forum, especially since it's easy for everyone and quick.

The only 2 pictures I can recall that have been removed in the past year or two was one of a human ravaged by a bear (VERY graphic), and the other was a squirrel with it's head blown off (moderators made a decision on this one and I support it, you have to see the thread to understand). Blood is a part of the sport, so everyone is obviously immune to it, but there are exceptions.



MossyMo said:


> My thoughts are the site makes its decisions based on what companies that pay to advertise on the site want.


No company has ever threatened advertising due to a picture posted on the site, nor has an advertiser ever affected how we handle the forum rules.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Magnum44270, and anyone else that is interested, I will explain my decision for supporting removal of some pictures.
There is nothing I would rather be doing than hunting. I am 59 years old, and when I was young society didn't frown on a very young person hunting. I have shot a 22 rifle since I was seven years old, and went through thousands of rounds of 22 long rifles in ground squirrel colonies.
Many people look at this site and not all are hunters. Every hunter has seen in real life the graphic pictures that were posted, but not every person that looks at this site will be emotionally as immune to those graphic pictures as we are. As hunters we need to be as intelligent in our interaction with society as we are in the field. What purpose do graphic pictures accomplish? Hunters don't find them enviable, non hunters are not impressed, and anti hunters are repulsed. 
There are perhaps a percentage of non hunters that border on anti hunters. This is my concern. We need not push them over the edge, and create a new anti hunter. Personally I would like to keep things very professional and not do anything that becomes a detraction to our sport or ownership of firearms. I have grandchildren that I want to see hunting, and I want to see your grandchildren hunting. 
I will tell you a joke that was told to me by a fellow biologist. This joke represents what some people think of hunters, and I don't want anything that contributes to a poor image.
Joke:
A fellow dies and goes to the pearly gates. St Peter asks him, what is your IQ? The guy says 180. St. Peter says we will have to get together some time and discuss quantum physics. Another guy comes before St Peter and St Peter asks what's your IQ? The guy says 125. St. Peter says we will have to get together some time and talk about the theory of relativity. Another fellow comes before St. Peter and St Peter asks what's your IQ? The guy says 75. St. Peter says how about them Vikings? Still another fellow approaches the pearly gates and St. Peter again asks what's your IQ? The guy says 30. St Peter says we will have to get together some time and talk about ah, ah, ah, ----- hunting.

We don't need that image.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

Robert A. Langager said:


> 2:1 vote ratio so far. Not lookin' good for magnum.


i dont think this is very professional its his opinion and hes entitled to it....its not a competition man get over it

From the two pics that Chris said were deleted over the last couple of years i can understand those.

to the others that have responded negatively.....its just his opinions and he should be entitled to them just like you are to yours....i personally see nothing wrong with a little blood and a tongue hanging out in the pics.....ive seen plenty of hunting shows that show all of that and there is nothing wrong with it....all he is saying is that its getting ridiculous now a days that some shows cant even show the imapct of the arrow or the shot, like they dont want people to see it, but really the only people we should be trying to please is the other hunters......if the other percentage of the population doesnt like it then they should stick with American idol and dont watch our shows

and i can tell you personally that he has more respect for wildlife then anybody ive ever met...dont judge to quickly.... just because we dont wipe off the blood dont mean we dont respect the animal......just my opinion though

lets go hunting baby


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can see what both sides are getting at.

Non-hunters can and will be very offended by Gorey pictures of cute, fuzzy deer that have been shot and are bloody. I get a very poor reaction from the non-hunter population at my school when I show my support for hunting. And if someone where to show those people a picture of what kind of damage a bullet can really do, they're not likely to ever accept hunting into their lives and when they have kids and grandkids, they won't be allowed to hunt. We're already the minority and we shouldn't be showing off kills that will make non-hunters hate hunting even more. If any of that made sense to you, Magnum, then you should agree if you're a real outdoorsman and hunter.

But on the other hand, Magnum brings up a good point. If, for instance, someone wants to compair ballistics of bullets, a good picture of what the entrance and exit holes (and everything in between) can look like. Or if someone wants to show what a good shot on a squirrel or rabbit looks like, they should be able to show someone so that they are educated in making a clean kill and aren't just out wounding animals.

If it where up to me, I don't want any more fights and arguments started, I would allow educational pictures in a new forum as long as the new forum had a disclaimer stating there's going to be blood and gore. I don't know if that would be very practical, but it's just what I think.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i agree with that, somethign similar to the hot topics forum


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

I personally don't see what the big deal is. If someone wants to compare photos of bullet exit wounds and animals with blood and guts hanging out, let them.

Yours Truly,

Michael Vick.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You guys need to put a little more thought into this. If everyone thought it was ok hunting would be all but over.

The big deal: People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals, Animal Liberation Front, the Humane Society of the United States and many other groups are looking for pictures just like your talking about. They want to put them in their folders and mail them to people to raise more money. Then they can send more pictures to more people.

The animal rights people depend on stupidity of hunters. It depends on who you want to help, hunters or animal rights. Whatever you do will serve one or the other. To bad, but that's the way it is. Learn to play the game or say good buy to hunting. If you can't see it your hunting's greatest danger.

This thread is totally useless, other than stirring the pot, and about to be locked.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Good point Plainsman.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow! someone must be off their meds!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

July 19, 2007. This is the day you JOINED the site. You may have been watching it since last october but you had no part in it until 1 1/2 months ago. Maybe this has already been said but if peta sees a picture of an animal that has been mutilated. They might get the idea that we are out hunting just to see who can blow up an animal first and that we have no respect for that animal. If you want to see some pictures of game then just go hunting yourself and take a picture.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think the points have been made on this...I don't see the need for it to continue.

Season starts in 3 days....come on guys, I know we can make it! :lol:


----------

